# The Author as Researcher



## DonnaFCrow (Mar 12, 2011)

Research is one of my favorite parts of the writing process. My English son-in-law snapped this picture of me at work in an atmospheric graveyard in Norfolk.


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

DonnaFCrow said:


> Research is one of my favorite parts of the writing process. My English son-in-law snapped this picture of me at work in an atmospheric graveyard in Norfolk.


----------



## SHauzelSailo (Mar 9, 2011)

I did not see, why?

Wish you the best.
S. Hauzel Sailo.


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

I'll try to get some photos Thursday from Extraterrestrial Highway.
Before they get me.


----------

